# Tackle Shop in outer banks



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

I will never spend another dime in TW,s tackle in my life! I have spent literally thousands of dollars there over 35+ years but not one cent ever again!
N.C. Sharkman doing business every where else...……...


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Why?


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Whats the rub ?


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Unless Terry or his son Justin pissed you off , there has to be more to the story than that.

I don't know about 35 years of shopping there because, didn't Terry open his first store in like the late 80s early 90s?


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Yea if your going to make a statement like that. At least say what the problem is or why your pissed.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

I bet it was KJ LOL


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

Notice I didn't say one negative thing about the store, I merely stated that they will not get any more of my money again! My wife has also thrown out or made rags out of any clothing purchased there over the years with the store "logo" on it as we will not "free" advertise for them.This is a result of the treatment she received from them in the store which I wont elaborate on. 
My father said to never step over a dollar to get a dime...
sharkman


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

ncsharkman said:


> Notice I didn't say one negative thing about the store, I merely stated that they will not get any more of my money again! My wife has also thrown out or made rags out of any clothing purchased there over the years with the store "logo" on it as we will not "free" advertise for them.*This is a result of the treatment she received from them in the store which I wont elaborate on*.
> My father said to never step over a dollar to get a dime...
> sharkman


Unless it was Terry or Justin (owner and his son) then your beef is with an employee and should be discussed with the owner instead of you slamming the business on an open forum. It could just be a simple misunderstanding... I personally know and have fished with most all in their employ and of those people not one of them would ever do anything intentional to piss a customer off.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

If you won't elaborate to what happened , Why did you bother to even post in the first place ,


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

This is a waste of a thread without details. It is also unfair to the business for you to ramble on with unfounded generic statements of displeasure. 
If you have a problem, take it up with Terry or Justin.


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

1BadF350 said:


> This is a waste of a thread without details. It is also unfair to the business for you to ramble on with unfounded generic statements of displeasure.
> If you have a problem, take it up with Terry or Justin.


 I don't have a problem bad350. Terry has a problem as he's lost a customer for ever! As a business owner that's a problem for sure as you never get that back. My wife already talked to him and that is done. The money I would spend there will now just go to someone else instead of Terry. See, problem solved!
Laughing my "AZZ OFF" as I go by his store Sharkman


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

Serious question. Why even come on this site and post this? Was it to make yourself feel better? I just don't see the purpose of coming on here and telling everyone you're not shopping somewhere and giving no explanation. Seems pointless...


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

Islander80 said:


> Serious question. Why even come on this site and post this? Was it to make yourself feel better? I just don't see the purpose of coming on here and telling everyone you're not shopping somewhere and giving no explanation. Seems pointless...


Yeauhp.....especially after apparently spending thousands of dollars over many years, with maybe some sense of satisfaction.....and alluva sudden there’s some sort of conflict between an employee and the wife. Sorry it happened, but it smells fishy.


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

BigWillJ said:


> Yeauhp.....especially after apparently spending thousands of dollars over many years, with maybe some sense of satisfaction.....and alluva sudden there’s some sort of conflict between an employee and the wife. Sorry it happened, but it smells fishy.


 My best friend is my wife of 44 years and no one insults her without pissing me off some. Sorry for the rant but it's better than it would have been in the past when I wasn't so old as I am now. They do have a great tackle shop and I have been an excellent customer for lots of years [closer to 30 years than the 35 I said before] memory not as good. I have no better friend than her and I will always defend her no matter what. If that bothers people I really don't give a damn.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

If someone pissed me off that bad I would say what they did: but to each is own.


----------



## kraus (Jun 8, 2009)

Well aah, lets see, Dave got ran off for saying too much so lets run ncsharkman off for not saying enough.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Sorry if somebody was an a-hole to your wife. That's not okay. But without details on the specifics I'll weigh in on why I love TW's: they post the only reliable reports on the northern beaches that I read every day, they know what's going on from OI to Corolla, they have fresh bait, they keep a good stock of the tackle I want. And, as someone who comes to the Banks from a long way away, I have an emotional attachment to stopping at their Kitty Hawk store as my first stop after 5 or 6 hours in the car.


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

I have seldom bought much other than bait on the island. Far better deals locally and on the net. There are ways to avoid the local "shop" completely. As far as the location mentioned its well stocked as a couple more are. I just found out many years ago come with what you need.

Even when a friend and I had our boat docked there with a house close by we did the same......bought little locally.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

I’ll pick up your slack then. I love the place and employees


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

retired said:


> I have seldom bought much other than bait on the island. Far better deals locally and on the net. There are ways to avoid the local "shop" completely. As far as the location mentioned its well stocked as a couple more are. I just found out many years ago come with what you need.
> 
> Even when a friend and I had our boat docked there with a house close by we did the same......bought little locally.


Well that's the Spirit , Bring everything with you so you don't support any the local businesses . I do buy things on line too but it's usually stuff I can't get local to me and I need it to get started when I get there , But I have a list of things to get at TW's or Whalebone Tackle that I want to see in person to buy , Always support the local shops . I don't know what was said to his wife and if she spoke to Terry and didn't receive a proper apology than that was unfortunate .


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

TreednNC said:


> I’ll pick up your slack then. I love the place and employees


You go by a better place on the way for lot less money in Salisbury.....


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

Jollymon said:


> Well that's the Spirit , Bring everything with you so you don't support any the local businesses . I do buy things on line too but it's usually stuff I can't get local to me and I need it to get started when I get there , But I have a list of things to get at TW's or Whalebone Tackle that I want to see in person to buy , Always support the local shops . I don't know what was said to his wife and if she spoke to Terry and didn't receive a proper apology than that was unfortunate .


I am supporting local business.....the one local to me. Any place that depends on tourist no matter if its food or tackle or what ever its usually much higher and often not as good. Especially food.

With that said the place mentioned is well stocked as I said earlier and so is several more. I visit them. I may buy a plug or something small but the big buys like a rod or reel? Not happening...

FWIW, the incident mentioned I am sure has happened in some form to all of us. It could be someone said something, poor product backing by who you bought something from, etc etc. We are just not going back. Same with me. Places that I have been loyal to I expect a little more of and I am sure this was the case here. I hope in the end it gets worked out.


----------



## Harrymanz (May 28, 2018)

Lot of reading to not find out what that rascal said to my mans lady


----------



## fishiker (Dec 10, 2015)

Not sure how many years I've been doing business with TW's but it's been quite a few. I can honestly say I've never received anything other than great service from a friendly face. I don't mind spending my "tourists" money there and have no desire to save a little change by buying online. 
Too bad you had an experience that upset you but I would probably feel the same way if someone insulted my wife.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Couple things............First, I live in western NC and used to frequent the Outer Banks 4-5 times each year. I have been in and bought lots of stuff from the place retired refers to........and I am 75 miles from it.............drive right past Bass Pro to get there...........excellent place........Second, I believe it was on one of my fall trips............right around sandflea's " rust bucket " party time  and got one of my Sl30s dunked really bad........took it to TWs the next am, fully expecting it to take a week or more to clean and repair............and he told me to come back that afternoon............same day service.......so in return I purchased quite a bit of his stuff.........stopped in there on all my September trips. Sorry ncsharkman and his wife had a bad experience.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

retired said:


> I have seldom bought much other than bait on the island. Far better deals locally and on the net. There are ways to avoid the local "shop" completely. As far as the location mentioned its well stocked as a couple more are. I just found out many years ago come with what you need.
> 
> Even when a friend and I had our boat docked there with a house close by we did the same......bought little locally.



Your the very reason when one day you can’t buy bait because all the tackle shops are dropping like piers are. Buy local, support small business, don’t be a tight wad


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

DaBig2na said:


> Unless it was Terry or Justin (owner and his son) then your beef is with an employee and should be discussed with the owner instead of you slamming the business on an open forum. It could just be a simple misunderstanding... I personally know and have fished with most all in their employ and of those people not one of them would ever do anything intentional to piss a customer off.


yeah they have done all right by me too. Have a couple of Nick's rods and he is a pleasure to deal with.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

ncsharkman said:


> My best friend is my wife of 44 years and no one insults her without pissing me off some. Sorry for the rant but it's better than it would have been in the past when I wasn't so old as I am now. They do have a great tackle shop and I have been an excellent customer for lots of years [closer to 30 years than the 35 I said before] memory not as good. I have no better friend than her and I will always defend her no matter what. If that bothers people I really don't give a damn.


I don't know you but I certainly respect that thought. But sometimes employees do things that don't represent the business. I wonder what the management would have to say about what happened?


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

retired said:


> TreednNC said:
> 
> 
> > I’ll pick up your slack then. I love the place and employees
> ...


I know the place but Nick has been good to me and always gives me reliable info and builds arguably the best rods around.


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

TreednNC said:


> I know the place but Nick has been good to me and always gives me reliable info and builds arguably the best rods around.


Have to agree on the rods......

I think all of us have a favorite person to build rods.......I sure as hell am not.

FWIW mine come out of New Hampshire....just somebody I bumped in to many years ago. But I do like his work. He has pretty much retired but still works with me on something occasionally. Like after I set one on the side of the truck and backed out over the tip.. Used all my cuss words for that month up in a few minutes.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Nothing wrong with being cheap, but if you starve out shops like TW's then you can forget getting fresh bait. You think any other business will send someone out to freeze their ass off at dawn to castnet mullet during drum season? Or learn which specific color the speckled trout are keying to in the last few days? Local restaurants and local tackle shops get my business 100% of the time because they provide something no one else can--not just an experience, but something truly useful and authentic. Good bartenders and good tackle shop employees give you the temporary experience of being a local. And there's nothing better.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

I agree with sand flea 100% , you can save a $ at home but being a cheap SOB hurts family's you'll never see that make you trip a seamless experience.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

I always buy local when at Hatteras or Ocracoke. I remember a time I went in to one on Hatteras (??????) and ask if they were going to be getting any fresh mullet in (usually catch my own, but it was scarce). They said “no but we have frozen which is better then fresh anyway for fishing”, that struck me wrong and I gave them my opinion on their comment and ask if I looked that stupid. We worked it out; they were just trying to sell their frozen. Did I ever go in again? Actually a few days later I bought a new set of frogg togg waiters because mine finally started leaking, and still shop there every time I’m there. As far as TW I’ve never had any problems and they’ve always been nothing but professional. My opinion, not that it accounts for much.


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

Jollymon said:


> I agree with sand flea 100% , you can save a $ at home but being a cheap SOB hurts family's you'll never see that make you trip a seamless experience.


 If don't spend my money at T.W.s but do spend it at say Fishing unlimited how is this to your mind being a "cheap SOB and hurting family's I never see? I actually do see these family's because the people are good friends of mine who work there. Also Jollymon My so called "TRIP" will be a seamless experience as I'm only about 15-20 minutes away from the beach at Kitty Hawk so I'll probably survive the trauma.
,


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

ncsharkman said:


> If don't spend my money at T.W.s but do spend it at say Fishing unlimited how is this to your mind being a "cheap SOB and hurting family's I never see? I actually do see these family's because the people are good friends of mine who work there. Also Jollymon My so called "TRIP" will be a seamless experience as I'm only about 15-20 minutes away from the beach at Kitty Hawk so I'll probably survive the trauma.
> ,


I'm sure Gary appreciates your $$ as much as Terry did , I didn't realize you were a local, when you said that you spend your money close to home in a earlier post had me believe you had to travel to get there, I stand corrected, BTW no love for Whalebone tackle??
I hope you can have a opportunity to see if fences can be mended with Terry . If a employee under me caused my business to lose a customer I'd do all I can to correct it .


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

sand flea said:


> Nothing wrong with being cheap, but if you starve out shops like TW's then you can forget getting fresh bait. You think any other business will send someone out to freeze their ass off at dawn to castnet mullet during drum season? Or learn which specific color the speckled trout are keying to in the last few days? Local restaurants and local tackle shops get my business 100% of the time because they provide something no one else can--not just an experience, but something truly useful and authentic. Good bartenders and good tackle shop employees give you the temporary experience of being a local. And there's nothing better.


Justin should send that cast-netter out at Night also not just Dawn, plenty of Cobbs can be caught at Night especially in Oct-Nov.

I want all the Staff at TW's and Whalebone to quit catching my Drum as otherwise I will not patronize their business and since I spend a lot on local bought 8 oz. sinkers I am or should be afforded deference or at the very least some small measure of respect due a legend of the sand. Tackle shop employees should not hog the fish resources, which Tourists like myself need.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Sharkman, if you want to ride all the way (45 mins) to Fisihg Unlimited, go for it! I quit going in there a few years ago. They were supposed to close after Matthew hit. They might as well close anyway their inventory is very limited and if it wasn't for the folks who fish the "little bridge" and what little boat rental they do. I do however miss chatting with Walt.....Gary Oliver is more into selling 50¢ shrimp and beer at his very short pier. 

Since you didn't mention Whalebone for your future purchases I'm betting Billy did something also.

If it were me, ...I'd go have a chat with Terry maintaining a cool head. Aside from that, you always got Wally World in Kitty Hawk which is decently stocked for a Walmart.


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

Gary's very short pier has provided me with some really big fish over the years and I'm really sad that you quit going there a few years ago. It really breaks my heart. I also It really upsets you Tw's fan boys that he lost a customer doesn't it! I also like Wallmart but I'm sure a classy professional fisherman as yourself don't shop there.
Sharkman


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

P.S. Gary Oliver Is a good friend of mine of many years and Of course I prefer to spend my money with his shop! If you had any idea what kind of fish I target you would realize that most of my tackle would most likely be found in a hardware store any way. Most of my fish are caught on a beach at night. I like O.B.X. pier because they have all ways treated me good and I wouldn't set foot on the big government pier I'm sure you would prefer. I fished Jeanettes when it was a pier but have not returned since it became what it is now. Once again, I spend my money where I wish. I've more than earned that right many years ago!
Sharkman


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

ncsharkman said:


> Gary's very short pier has provided me with some really big fish over the years and I'm really sad that you quit going there a few years ago. It really breaks my heart.
> Sharkman


I love Gary's pier. I said a few threads back I've found it to be more productive than Jennette's, as least for blues/spanish. And there's nothing wrong with it turning into a bar--he did what he needed to survive. It wrecked the parking but S. Nags Head needs more hangouts and their music is awesome. Plus it's fun people watching. I think the whole "shop local" thing popped up over another poster talking about not giving money to local shops, which is not the beef you stated. Things sort of got mixed up.

Point is: sorry somebody was a jerk to your wife. That would piss me off, too. Most of us love TW's and every other local shop and pier.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

TWs will always have my money, i think its the best shop north of OI


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

ncsharkman said:


> My best friend is my wife of 44 years and no one insults her without pissing me off some. Sorry for the rant but it's better than it would have been in the past when I wasn't so old as I am now. They do have a great tackle shop and I have been an excellent customer for lots of years [closer to 30 years than the 35 I said before] memory not as good. I have no better friend than her and I will always defend her no matter what. *If that bothers people I really don't give a damn.*


*
*

It would not bother people if you'd not posted that here....apparently you do give a damn and wanted feedback, ill conceived as it may be.....well here's mine: TWs Nag Head employs the most knowledgeable big drum fisherman and rod builder on the planet.....my business has always been with them (and him) and will continue to be.


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

dsurf said:


> [/COLOR][/B]
> 
> It would not bother people if you'd not posted that here....apparently you do give a damn and wanted feedback, ill conceived as it may be.....well here's mine: TWs Nag Head employs the most knowledgeable big drum fisherman and rod builder on the planet.....my business has always been with them (and him) and will continue to be.


 Wow dsurf, You have certainly changed my mind! If I had known that they were the most knowledgeable big drum fishermen and rod builders ON THE WHOLE PLANET!! I would not have cared If the wife was insulted by anyone! Please forgive me for not knowing where to spend my money, I should have checked with a great mind like yours first!!! I am humbled by your very presents here.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

ncsharkman said:


> Wow dsurf, You have certainly changed my mind! If I had known that they were the most knowledgeable big drum fishermen and rod builders ON THE WHOLE PLANET!! I would not have cared If the wife was insulted by anyone! Please forgive me for not knowing where to spend my money, I should have checked with a great mind like yours first!!! I am humbled by your very presents here.


I think you have the right to deny business to anyone that insults your wife.. Will say that right off the bat,because I know it obviously is a good enough reason to stop doing business there.. However,if you think you are going to get negative reactions about TW's because of your bad experience imho it ain't gonna happen.. I know you could care less about the variety of stuff in their shop,and the knowledgeable staff because you are all about sharking.. I respect that,but not everyone will see it that way..

No doubt,the clerk aka jerk that did this probably has new folks in his face all the time in big numbers and lost his patience with the whole deal.. One thing is for sure,I would not want to answer all those questions and wait on all those folks every day,day in day out.. NO WAY would I want their jobs!!


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

Your right drumdum and I don't want anyone to think negative about TWs as it is the best and most equipped tackle shop on the O.B.X. without doubt. I just choose to spend future money else where and give support to other shops. I also would not want that job either but then that's my choice also. That's why I go right by Jennettes pier almost daily to go to Gary's "short" pier to fish. It's my choice to spend my money with my friend on his pier. I have caught king, cobias, big drum, and very big "unmentionables" on that old pier and will continue to do so. Beside that, its a shorter walk to the bathroom!
Sharkman


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

ncsharkman, you still haven’t said what happen to your wife or what was said that pissed you off. Maybe if we knew we could understand more.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

So what exactly happened? Are you constantly returning merchandise or something? Did someone tell you they would no longer allow it? Did they not say it in a nice way?
Theres a reason we arent hearing the whole story.


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

ncsharkman said:


> Your right drumdum and I don't want anyone to think negative about TWs as it is the best and most equipped tackle shop on the O.B.X. without doubt. I just choose to spend future money else where and give support to other shops. I also would not want that job either but then that's my choice also. That's why I go right by Jennettes pier almost daily to go to Gary's "short" pier to fish. It's my choice to spend my money with my friend on his pier. I have caught king, cobias, big drum, and very big "unmentionables" on that old pier and will continue to do so. Beside that, its a shorter walk to the bathroom!
> Sharkman


BINGO.....we have a winner. Spend your money with YOUR FRIENDS. Seems I ruffled a feather or 3 about not spending money on the island. I buy bait when I need it but have other sources if need be. I virtually lived there in the 70/80's....some of them are still around.

Spent a 100 at Salisbury yesterday....those guys are great but I ordered a 100 this morning of stuff he didn't have. When you are building rigs most times a shop isn't going to have all you need. No shop will.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

:beer:opcorn:


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2018)

Jollymon said:


> If a employee under me caused my business to lose a customer I'd do all I can to correct it .


Hard to fire family, if that's who was involved at TW's. 

I have no dog in this fight, but I hate it when owners and employees don't respect customers.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

PierRat4Life said:


> Hard to fire family, if that's who was involved at TW's.
> 
> I have no dog in this fight, but I hate it when owners and employees don't respect customers.


I get the family thing I work in that kind of setup for a longtime , It works well if all the family members are on the same sheet of music , As soon as one strays it's screwed .
But then again we don't have ANY! facts , What happened ?, what was said ? , Who said it ? , What prompted it ? , It could have been something that just finally came to a head .


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Jollymon said:


> I get the family thing I work in that kind of setup for a longtime , It works well if all the family members are on the same sheet of music , As soon as one strays it's screwed .
> But then again we don't have ANY! facts , What happened ?, what was said ? , Who said it ? , What prompted it ? , It could have been something that just finally came to a head .


TW Staff voted straight Obama ticket.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Garboman said:


> TW Staff voted straight Obama ticket.


Probably had help from the Russians and Chinese too


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

Nah....they were the jackasses that turned over the confederate statue at UNC last night........

I wonder how many Rams Club members UNC is willing to lose over that. Quick poll this morning showed 6 locally to me including this one.


----------

